# Anyone else researching the effects of Fukushima on the Pacific?



## littlebearsmama (Nov 22, 2009)

The radiation that's been leaking into the ocean from Fukushima is expected to reach the western U.S. soon. Just wondering if anyone else is finding credible research regarding the potential effects this may have on the populations living there. It would be great to see what else has been found.


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am also interested in this. I live in the east but this could impact everything. Over here a bunch of dolphins have been dying and I'm wondering if is is at all possible that the events are connected. I'd like to learn more for sure but haven't heard much. The news is more interested in Miley Cyrus than raising awareness to people that their food can possibly be contaminated!


----------



## honorarydoula (Oct 3, 2013)

As far as I can tell, no one seems to be doing much talking about this, and I've been telling women that they should be taking kelp and spirulina, doing an iodine (self thyroid test) and if possible, having a thyroid test at a medical facility. I've heard some scary stats about thyroid irregularities in newborns up and down the Oregon coast, as high as 35% within the past year. I can't substantiate this as the Health Dept. seems uninterested. In Japan, there is nearly total silence on the subject. Doctors are not being allowed to treat people with radiation sickness. It's all very disturbing. Seafood is certainly contaminated; some fish that migrate in the Pacific have already traveled back and forth from the West Coast or Alaska to Japan, 16 or 17 times, according to experts. I've just been watching the alternative news sources, no major media is touching it. No death toll from Japan has been released, to my knowledge, which indicates to me that it is high. They are simply stonewalling, not letting any information out.


----------



## littlebearsmama (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, honorarydoula! It's refreshing to see that someone else is concerned about this. Will you please clarify what a self-thyroid test is? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## curebaby (Aug 21, 2013)

Since there seems to be no middle ground in the media on the subject, I'm choosing to believe the threat is moderate, which is still more than I care to think about. As I live in Oregon, I'm worried, but even if I could avoid certain things in my diet, any potentially harmful radiation is going to be in the rainwater and essentially everything after that. It seems unavoidable, especially since neither Japan's nor our gov't is talking about it.


----------



## honorarydoula (Oct 3, 2013)

Sure, a self-thyroid test: get tincture of iodine, easily available in any pharmacy, and paint a small amount on the inside of your forearm. It should be a dark yellow. If it sinks in quickly, leaving almost no color after a few minutes, you need iodine in your system, your thyroid may be allright but it needs sufficient iodine to function properly. One of the first indications of radiation exposure is an under-functioning thyroid. Iodine is found mainly in kelp and seaweeds, which, unfortunately, are mainly imported from Japan (alt. sources: Norway and Iceland; Irish Moss (as tea) is a decent source but tea won't provide enough. So, take kelp anyway for insurance, Spirulina helps too, but be careful where you get it make sure it isn't sourced in Japan. Just about anything not expired now has been bottled or packaged within the last two years.


----------



## honorarydoula (Oct 3, 2013)

They're not talking about it because it is uncontainable. Frankly, no one knows what to do, but there are some things we can do, just in case it is already (and certainly will), reach us by ocean currents, in seafood, rain, etc. as you said. Take kelp and spirulina; bump up vitamins C and E; have or do regular thyroid tests. I'm avoiding seafood of all kinds from the Pacific, sadly, since salmon is one of my favorite things and I won't eat farmed salmon. Here's a factoid: the deepwater fish that migrate the North Pacific have already been back and forth to and from Japan nearly 20 times since 2011. Also, they tend to swim upriver. You can read the weird things that have been happening to fish and sea mammals this past year, intensified since the larger leakage from the reactor since mid-June. I'm not an expert nor an authority, but I read the alternative press and can read between the lines. If you so choose, you can do the same. It's worse when it does get into the soil, it increases the half-life, more or less doubled in soil compared to water. That's if it doesn't melt into the earth's core, a distinct possibility: until then, keep on praying or whatever you do.


----------



## honorarydoula (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh, sure they are! a 20 year old singer and actress has the whole world wagging their tongues and shaking their judgmental heads, while ocean creatures are dying in hundreds, closer to the thousands and much of our sea water is contaminated. I don't think the dolphin die-off is connected to Fukushima directly, but no one has released any scientific reasons for it (same thing happened in 1987, in Jersey specifically, count was 300) and dolphins have a really interesting telepathic communication (like radar) skill; they appear to be able to receive and transmit over long distances. I doubt that marine science has done much more than speculate about this, but ask anyone who has worked closely with dolphins or whales, and see what they say. I've read numerous accounts. What if the dolphins on the East Coast are dying in protest? or to give us a wakeup call? I don't know but the other alternative is poisoning, not sure which I'd pick for them. So sad.


----------



## curebaby (Aug 21, 2013)

I definitely plan on looking into the seaweed/kelp supplements at my local health food store. Its hard not to feel fatalistic about this whole mess... like we've been poisoning the Earth for quite a while now and she's finally exacting her revenge...


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

There was speculation that the massive starfish dieoffs up and down the west cost could be related. Starfish are concidered an indicator species of water quality.


----------

